# Under New York City



## digital flower (Dec 10, 2006)

If you were ever wondering what you were walking around on in lower Manhattan. This is it. I often have to dig up pipes at work and that just looks like a nightmare.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 10, 2006)

that can not be safe, now can it?









pascal


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> that can not be safe, now can it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! D: Cool shot though. haha!


----------



## digital flower (Dec 19, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> that can not be safe, now can it?
> pascal



I don't know if it is safe but I think most of Lower Manhattan is like this. It shows just a little bit of what they had to go through when rebuilding after 9/11. This is about 15 blocks from the WTC.

On a side note there were two NYC police standing across the intersection when I was taking this picture. I thought for sure they were going to say something but they didn't.


----------



## Mr Avid (Jan 6, 2007)

I was observing some digging in downtown Houston a few months ago and the crew brought up some wooden sewer pipes...probably some of the original plumbing in that area. 
I find that stuff interesting.


----------

